# When you go out, do you take your cube with you?



## HASH-CUBE (Sep 14, 2009)

I find this interesting 

if i go out anywhere (almost) i take my cube, even i don't cube with it, i just take it, i may use it sometimes to practice and refresh my fingers ...

sometimes i take big cubes with me, and most times i take my 3x3

what about you?

ALL MEMBERS MUST POST


----------



## Novriil (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't because I have only big cubes. I mean regular size. If I'd have mini DS cubes then I would.


----------



## phases (Sep 14, 2009)

I do. 



Well, I have my main that goes between my house and my neighbors whenever I go, and to work and back in my backpack. 

Then I have my car cube that stays in my car for everywhere else I go.


----------



## mbrart (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been yelled at by normal people (a friend of my sister's) for cubing too much. I was bored when we went to back to school night at my little siblings' school, and I brought by 5x5 along. He said, "You just couldn't leave it at home."

But yeah, I take them with me on occasion when I go out. Obviously not when I'm driving, since that's usually when I work on it, but still.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 14, 2009)

i will when i get my keychain


----------



## (X) (Sep 14, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalwayyyyys, If I go to the grocery store I take my cube with me


----------



## gboh19 (Sep 14, 2009)

I always brought my cube(s) to anywhere i go. Usually a loose cube for one-handed. Sometimes i brought bigger cubes like 6x6 to uni and play it somewhere in the library  i even do some solves one-handed when i'm driving =_= no worries.. slow drive though


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 14, 2009)

i bring my Type D,almost everywhere.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Sep 14, 2009)

(X) said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalwayyyyys, If I go to the grocery store I take my cube with me



HA HA Nice


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 14, 2009)

If I go to a restaurant with my whole family, I almost always bring a cube (sometimes we bring several and race). But if it's a date with my wife (without the kids), I don't bring it then.


----------



## brunson (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a 3x3 on my desk at work as well as a timer, a basement cube, a living room cube, a bedroom 3x3 and 4x4, finally the 2x2, 3x3, Sq-1 and cross-practice cube that go with me everywhere in my messenger bag. Too much?


----------



## Jani (Sep 14, 2009)

only bring my 3x3x3 rubiks diy
everywhere I go


----------



## LNZ (Sep 14, 2009)

Not so far. But there might be an occasion in mid December 2009 where I might bring one of my 3x3 cubes out with me and do a solve or two. Clue is where I just happen to live right now.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 14, 2009)

I take a cube with me 'nearly' everywhere I go, just in case. Most of the time it's a 3x3x3 but normally just whatever I fancy taking. 

Oh and I have my keychain cube on my car keys, so that goes pretty much everywhere anyway.


----------



## fundash (Sep 14, 2009)

I bring it about everywhere, just not all the time because sometimes i forget it or just don't want to bring it...


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 14, 2009)

I often have a cube with me, mostly Mini DS - I don't use it, but I have it just in case someone asks me "Hey, aren't you that guy with that cube?"; I have had enough occasions where people asked me that and I didn't have a cube with me


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 14, 2009)

I never take me cube with me to places

But I am thinking about taking it to liquid (night club for younger people)

And I might hope fully get some


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Sep 14, 2009)

i usually take a cube wherever i go but i dont always take it out of the car


----------



## shelley (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't actually cube in public that much anymore unless I'm with other cubers. Nevertheless, I carry a cube in my purse at all times.


----------



## Muesli (Sep 14, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> I never take me cube with me to places
> 
> But I am thinking about taking it to liquid (night club for younger people)
> 
> And I might hope fully get some



I can't tell if you are being sarcastic...

OT: I occasionally take it with me to places, but I rarely bring it out in public.


----------



## CubeDust (Sep 14, 2009)

i take my 3x3 all the time. i dont know if im just showing off in front of other ppl and they think its cool~


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2009)

I no longer have my necklace cube. I gave it to this girl. So I no longer have a cube with me when I go out. I do take it with me to parties or I'm meeting new people. It's a good way to break the ice


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 14, 2009)

I always bring at least one cube in my car, sometimes the timer and more cubes and 5x5 or 7x7 or megaminx or square1. I always bring it with me when I go to play pool, in case there is idle time between racks or my opponent is taking a break. (I also have a 45mm DS 3x3 in my cue case, but the colors are not as easy to distinguish.) I usually bring a 3x3 when I go into a fast food restaurant, and race to solve it before my meal is ready. (They know me as that "cube guy".) The only place I don't bring it is to my office at work, unless I am working after hours and have time to spare.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Sep 14, 2009)

I bring a cube everywhere.


----------



## V-te (Sep 14, 2009)

Always.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Sep 14, 2009)

I always feel like I'm showing off when I cube in public so I usually don't, unless I'm stuck somewhere with nothing to do or someone wants to watch.


----------



## krazedkat (Sep 14, 2009)

I bring it everywhere basically. Especially school. What else am I to do at school? I'm ahead in all of my classes...


----------



## fundash (Sep 14, 2009)

me to, i get huge crowds of people around me at lunchtime,its kinda fun when your the only one that knows its not that hard, and it only took erno like 4 months, not a year, lol


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 15, 2009)

Where ever I go, mini-C follows


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 15, 2009)

Always. What else am I supposed to do?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 15, 2009)

I want a keychain cube to bring with me everywhere... where can I get one cheap?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 15, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> If I go to a restaurant with my whole family, I almost always bring a cube (sometimes we bring several and race). But if it's a date with my wife (without the kids), I don't bring it then.




A lot of my dates _are_ cubing at a restaurant.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 15, 2009)

I use too. That was when I was REALLY into the cube and just wanted to solve it all the time everywhere. Not anymore now.


----------



## V-te (Sep 15, 2009)

Is it safe to take the V-cubes to school? I want to, but I'm scared.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 15, 2009)

V-te said:


> Is it safe to take the V-cubes to school?



Not in the slightest.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 15, 2009)

V-te said:


> Is it safe to take the V-cubes to school? I want to, but I'm scared.


Imagine popping your V-cube during lunch, pieces flying everywhere, likely to get lost forever. i don't recommend it


as for the topic, as soon as i get my keychain cube tomorrow, ill have a cube that's pretty good, and convenient to carry around. i might end up bringing that to the mall, and on my flash-drive lanyard for school, but you should never bring cubes into a store that sells cubes(unless of course your cube is OBVIOUSLY different from a storebought, i mean like glow in the dark, transparent, you know, fancy like that).


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 15, 2009)

In my normal day to day life I never bring a cube with me when I go out. At competitions I always bring a cube around with me. Since competitions occupy much less of my time (sadly) I voted never.

Chris


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 15, 2009)

I take one most of the time. Theres always one in my car, which i take most palces.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Sep 15, 2009)

I always try to bring at least on cube with me! If I forget, I always hit myself over it...

The cubes I mostly bring are my 3x3, & V-Cube 5. They are my two best cubes. If I have to go to Walmart with my family on a shopping trip, then I try to bring about 5 or 6 cubes to help the time pass. I've got this little back pack that's perfect for them. Although, without tiles, stickers can damaged easily in there. (That I have so many of my cubes tiled)

I avoid taking cubes such as my 3x3x5 extend, V-Cube 6, & 7, unless I get desperate. I'm afraid the V-Cubes will pop & I'll loose the pieces. As for the 3x3x5, I had to learn the hard way. :fp I once was waiting in line at the movie theater & I had 2 or 3 cubes with me, including my 3x3x5. (I had just made the 3x3x5 & I wanted to play with it while the lights were down.) But I couldn't find the little back pack to to hold them in before we left the house. I tried holding the other cube(s) between my arm & my body so I could play with the 3x3x5. But in doing so, I dropped it!

CRASH!!! 

Ugh, & it was just after the theater opened that day so there was a lot of people in the very echoy room where you buy the tickets! 75% of the pieces broke off on that hard rock floor! Can you imagine what I had to explain?!?!


----------



## kxu1337 (Sep 15, 2009)

I carry a 3x3 in my pocket most of the time when I go places, unless I walk into a store because people might see it bulging out of my pocket and think I am shoplifting
I don't actually use it that much when I bring it though.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 15, 2009)

I take my mini cube with me around a lot.

.
_██_
(ಠ_ృ)


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, most of the time. I usually cube when I'm on the bus or something. It's funny when there are Asian mother's with their children saying, you need to learn that too. Don't take that offensively either. I only take it when I remember.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

3x3, alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll the time


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

elcarc said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Is it safe to take the V-cubes to school? I want to, but I'm scared.
> ...


OR EDISON! DON'T FORGET THE EDISON. IT IS VERY IMPORTANT!


----------



## tanapak1 (Sep 15, 2009)

I Take Cubes To Everywhere With Me!!, Except Toilet - -'


----------



## TheBloodyTalon (Sep 15, 2009)

tanapak1 said:


> I Take Cubes To Everywhere With Me!!, Except Toilet - -'



i bring my cube most of the time and including toilet! lol


----------



## elcarc (Sep 15, 2009)

lol, i cube on the toilet too


----------



## iiReplay (Sep 15, 2009)

hehe why should i bring my cube wherever i go?
i do not bring my cube when i go out


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 15, 2009)

i take one most places. we usually take a bag with us full of various cubes, you know for if you get stuck in a queue or something 

the only time i wouldn't is if i was going to see my parents, they hate the noise.


----------



## chahupping (Sep 15, 2009)

usually i bring my 3x3 with me anywhere i go.. can train my OH anytime i want..


----------



## ManasijV (Sep 15, 2009)

I cube even when I walk...


----------



## kxu1337 (Sep 16, 2009)

TheBloodyTalon said:


> tanapak1 said:
> 
> 
> > I Take Cubes To Everywhere With Me!!, Except Toilet - -'
> ...



I stopped doing that when 2 pieces popped into the toilet bowl


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 16, 2009)

Just about never. I see no need for it, there's better things to do when I'm out with friends. I cube when I'm at home, and that's pretty much it. Though I probably will keep a cube in my car once I get my own.


----------



## Carson (Sep 16, 2009)

I keep a 3x3 in my car and also on my desk at work. I am almost never anywhere without my car, so this pretty much covers anywhere I go.


----------

